# Screenshot thread.



## TheGremp (Mar 15, 2008)

ZF posted the handy little decrpypter, so let's see the giant flood of screenshots!






About to pwn Lucas.  Kicked him and the soccer ball at the same time, and the owning commences.





GREAT... AETHER!!!!!!111+SHIFT+11!!!





Awesome.





Dude... you've got something on your face.





They can't see me... I'm hiding.





Gimme yo money!





I HAVE.... THE POWER!!!!!!!

Photobucket automatically converted them all to jpg for some reason :/


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 16, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Odd posted the handy little decrpypter


 Wasn't that me?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2008)

As much as I love to take credit. <3

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc69/Ol...oi/IMG_0024.jpg
0.o (Taken with digital camera)

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc69/Ol...06b18_IMAGE.jpg
Weak Point for Massive Damage

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc69/Ol...a4914_IMAGE.jpg
Winter Dinner

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc69/Ol...51672_IMAGE.jpg
TIMBER!!!!


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc69/Ol...oi/IMG_0024.jpg
> 0.o (Taken with digital camera)


 Oh.


----------



## TheGremp (Mar 16, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oops sorry     

/edit


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2008)

There's one of these at NeoGAF, by the way... some REALLY funny stuff in there.

I'm gonna decrypt my screenshots soon...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Shiek


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Zelda


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Peach


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Peach and Toad!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Mini Toad and Peach!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr. Game and Watch


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Peach...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Metal Captain Olimar!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to Kirby's Cooking Classes!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Peach!<3


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Kirby


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Kirby


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Piplup


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Falco


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Ganondorf Vs. Palkia


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

WOLF!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2008)

Holy CRAP Snoop, please... don't make so many posts 0_0


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Holy CRAP Snoop, please... don't make so many posts 0_0


 Sorry.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Try posting screens in one post, not in multiple ones...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you want me to post all of the screens in one post?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 16, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm saying for the future.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What if I have a lot. 
Should I make new posts?
Also, did you send me a stage called Battlefield 2?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2008)

http://i32.tinypic.com/2zdqigz.jpg

That one is amazing. xD


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> http://i32.tinypic.com/2zdqigz.jpg
> 
> That one is amazing. xD


 ROFL

I love the character's expressions on Smashville.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Flummoxer (Mar 16, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> http://i30.tinypic.com/ok8ilf.jpg


 That's a pretty nice one.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

>


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 16, 2008)

Do I need an SD card to do this?
I need to get one... >_>


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 16, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Do I need an SD card to do this?
> I need to get one... >_>


 You need an SD card.


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2008)

Umm snoop...


----------



## Micah (Mar 18, 2008)

I just got an SD Card so I'll be posting pics soon.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 18, 2008)

I made a really awesome of on Wolf.
Just need SD card. >_>


----------



## Micah (Mar 18, 2008)

Um, how do I get screenshots off my SD Card?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 22, 2008)

Dun dun dun dun DUUUUUUN!


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dun dun dun dun DUUUUUUN! [/quote]
 I like it!   
^_^			 
I'm going to copy my snapshots on my Wii to an SD card later this week and I'll then post my snapshots here.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

That's cool     

How much does and SD card cost?


----------



## Micah (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> That's cool
> 
> How much does and SD card cost?


 I got mine for $15. Not sure if that's cheap or expensive.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

That's good, thanks  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Sizzler_Puddle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I paid $40.00 for a 1GB SD card in December of '06.
In January, I bought another 1GB SD card for $10.00.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Mar 22, 2008)

>_<  That sucks.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Mar 22, 2008)

Sizzler_Puddle said:
			
		

> >_<  That sucks.


 I know. 
I have one of my SD cards full of Virtual Console Games.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry Kakkoister, I'm being lazy and not rehosting:


















^^^Windows Live D/P^^^




^^^Suicide Mission^^^




^^^Look at Tom Nook XD ^^^

I have so many screens on my SD Card it's not funny.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 28, 2008)

AHAHAHA, Tom Nook's expression is priceless xD


----------



## JJH (Mar 29, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 [/quote]
 That one's my favorite. Mind if I use it as a background for my computer?

Also, I've got well over fifty screenshots, but I'll post some of my favorites later.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 4, 2008)

@JJH: Go ahead     

Sorry for the extreme amount of snapshots. Here's some more I have, gotta clean out my Wii:





^^^MetaKnight dragging Link from danger^^^












^^^Anyone notice the similarity between these two?^^^




^^^Sonic's after the Chaos Emerald^^^




^^^Munchlax isn't even fazed XD^^^




vvvHere's some solo onesvvv


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 4, 2008)

The link one where he's looking at the screen is pure awesome.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 4, 2008)

>



I love it! =)


----------



## Micah (Apr 4, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]


That one's my favorite. Mind if I use it as a background for my computer?

Also, I've got well over fifty screenshots, but I'll post some of my favorites later. [/quote]
 I have about 500.


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 4, 2008)

just a few right now.





















^Ownage.^




^I love that gun...^




^LOLWUT^

btw, could someone pin this?


----------



## Micah (Apr 4, 2008)

http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0011ht0.jpg

Pika! PIKA!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 4, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0011ht0.jpg
> 
> Pika! PIKA!


I really doubt that's school appropriate. T_T;;;

Anyway I emailed one of the guys at IGN and I'm now a screenshot coordinator for Smash Bros. World.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This isn't school.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 4, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never said it was. D=

Just saying it isn't school appropriate.

GET OFF MY CASE I'M TIRED! >:\/


----------



## Micah (Apr 4, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I couldn't resist.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2008)

PIKACHU IS EXCITED


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 4, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0011ht0.jpg
> 
> Pika! PIKA!


 That's... epic.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 4, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think "hot" is the word you're looking for.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 4, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know what I said.

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4517/ch...karetsu6zq2.gif

You're thinking of something like that.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paris Hilton would sue Bul into submission.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 5, 2008)

Pikachu!

@D@


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its okay bul, we all know you're into pokeporn.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 5, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Am I the one who has to post an image of the banned Pokemon episode Bul is so fond of? XD


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the one who has to post an image of the banned Pokemon episode Bul is so fond of? XD [/quote]






One step ahead of ya, buddy.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 5, 2008)

Pokeporn? Where!? WHERE!?


----------



## SL92 (Apr 5, 2008)

Again, more screens to dump off.
*backing up noise* *dumping sound*









^^^Sonic=Mime?^^^




^^^A little Fox air-guitar^^^




^^^"Looking good, Link!"^^^




vvvSome solo shotsvvv

















On a side note, some of the screens transfer to the SD Card on my Wii but don't show up on my computer. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Like mine?


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the one who has to post an image of the banned Pokemon episode Bul is so fond of? XD [/quote]
 omg link me liek now!!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2008)

Nobody commented on that Cho Aniki picture?

...Pity.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2008)

I need to get my screenshots up that I took a long time ago... I have to admit they are pretty amazing =D


----------



## Tyler (Apr 5, 2008)

Mino's picture wins.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought this was a SSBB board


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 5, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I thought this was a SSBB board


 Incorrect.

It is a _SSB_ board.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lawl.






That would be awesome.


----------



## JJH (Apr 6, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Lawl.






That would be awesome. [/quote]
 Eight-player Brawl FTW.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 6, 2008)

Then I'd have to play 7 on 1 matches instead of 3 on 1 against my friends... >_>


----------



## SL92 (Apr 18, 2008)

Who would be interested in a screenshot contest?


----------



## Micah (Apr 18, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Who would be interested in a screenshot contest? [/quote]
 I'm actually participating in one right now, so yeah, I'd love to see a TBT one. (if you don't mind crappy digital camera shots)


----------



## JJH (Apr 18, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Who would be interested in a screenshot contest? [/quote]
 Eh, I'm in. Can they be from Trophy Hoard or just a battle?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 18, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Who would be interested in a screenshot contest? [/quote]
 If so I place my "Odd's Stamp of Pwness and Staff Approval" on.  :yes:


----------

